# Question about cleaning something off of sensor.



## Darkmatter (Oct 19, 2014)

There is a drop of some clear substance on my sensor. It looks like a drop of water but it doesn't dry up which makes me think of something horrible like tree sap. 

How should I go about getting this "thing" off my sensor?

Its a Canon 5D II btw.

Thanks


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 19, 2014)

Darkmatter said:


> There is a drop of some clear substance on my sensor. It looks like a drop of water but it doesn't dry up which makes me think of something horrible like tree sap.
> 
> How should I go about getting this "thing" off my sensor?
> 
> ...


I would probably attempt a "wet" method cleaning (copper hill, etc.). But I'm not too bright sometimes. With the description you give of the spot I think this should be a Canon Service Center job.


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2014)

Darkmatter said:


> There is a drop of some clear substance on my sensor. It looks like a drop of water but it doesn't dry up which makes me think of something horrible like tree sap.
> 
> How should I go about getting this "thing" off my sensor?
> 
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. Darkmatter.
If I were you, I will try to use my blower first, But If I can not get rid of the stain on the sensor, I will take my camera to the Camera shop, = $ 20-30 US Dollars , to let them clean for me---I never/ Never use wet Cleaning method by my self, Because Under and around the sensor = There are a lot of Electrical Connectors, and the Wet/ Liquid can seep in to the Electrical connectors and kill the camera's recorded system.---YES, That is the BIG COST OF REPAIR AND REPLACE SENSOR.
Please let the PRO do the job for you.
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I am indeed nervous about doing it myself, but I live in a small town and am probably more then an hour away from a place that could help me. Also, I live in Ontario, Canada; do we even have Canon service centres?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Darkmatter. 
I haven't seen the video here, 
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-clean-a-camera-sensor
I think it used to be a detailed written description of a clean supported with images, I suspect this will be better than the original!
If it is ok for Roger, it is ok for us! 
Thank you for keeping it current Roger. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 20, 2014)

Is there a Henry's in your town? I live in Ontario and I think Henry's has a cleaning service. If not there is a canon service centre in Mississauga.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2014)

wyldeguy said:


> Is there a Henry's in your town? I live in Ontario and I think Henry's has a cleaning service. If not there is a canon service centre in Mississauga.


I have heard a few horror stories about cleanings at Henrys.... I would send it to Mississauga. This is something that you really want done right.

You are talking about a spot on the sensor which is NOT dust. If it is tree sap, you are talking about a wet cleaning so you can ignore everything you have been told about cleaning dust off your sensor... those techniques will just make it worse in your case.

Send it to Canon and tell them what you suspect the spot is...


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 20, 2014)

I wet-clean my sensors whenever they need it, but something like tree sap might prove to be difficult to remove completely. The methanol you dampen the swabs with should dissolve the sap, but could leave a smeary mess. As others have said, take it to a lab and let them use a pile of their $wabs to clean it up.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2014)

Its likely something that has hardened and dried, pretty common actually.

Since you don't feel confident about doing it yourself, send it into Canon Mississauga. I wet clean my sensors whenever matter is actually dried onto them. The issue is not really electrical contacts, alcohol will not short the very low voltage contacts out. Rather, its the AA filter that sits on top of the sensor, and is not sealed to the sensor, so a excess of fluid can run under the AA filter and leave stains where you cannot get to them to clean it, removing the AA filter for cleaning the sensor would be very expensive, Canon won't do it.

If you purchase pre-moistened cleaning swabs, then there is no problem with excess moisture, but unless its something you do frequently, its very expensive, and it still might come clean.

I buy my cleaning swabs and eclipse solution from micro tools, I already had a inspection microscope.

http://www.micro-tools.com/store/SearchByCategory.aspx?CategoryCode=6


----------



## pwp (Oct 20, 2014)

It sure sounds baked on, a deep wet-clean should do it.
Just had my sensor cleaned at Canon CPS. Here's behind-the-scenes footage of how they did it: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrdkFXsr5Us

-pw


----------



## brad-man (Oct 20, 2014)

pwp said:


> It sure sounds baked on, a deep wet-clean should do it.
> Just had my sensor cleaned at Canon CPS. Here's behind-the-scenes footage of how they did it:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrdkFXsr5Us
> 
> -pw



I'm not convinced that video is of an authentic Canon Service Center. I believe their cleaning bowls are red.


----------

